# Community > Projectile and Factory Ammo Exchange >  7mm08 bullets

## madmaori

Hey fellas is there anyone around the REAL bay that is reloading 7 08 rounds?dont mind paying or doing some kind of a deal if somebody can help me out  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Send me a pm Drew


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

Cheers drew just flicked a message through
Thanks Brad

----------


## Dundee

I've got some brass in 7mm08 if you guys want it.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> I've got some brass in 7mm08 if you guys want it.


Top man 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

> I've got some brass in 7mm08 if you guys want it.


Cheers Dundee that would be awesome ,was saving mine and then had a search the other night now I cant bloody find them!

----------


## garyp

I can help showing you how to do it, 
have lots of types of projectiles, just pay for what you use. I am near the Mission. Cheers, Gary

----------


## POME

Any help you want just sing out. I have shit loads of brass you can have, I travel in to the big smoke (Napier/Hastings) to work every day so can drop stuff off.

----------


## Dundee

Pack a good HB bastards on here :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Good buggers alright, what happened to you @Dundee?  :Psmiley:

----------


## Dundee

> Good buggers alright, what happened to you @Dundee?


I must be the black sheep :Psmiley:

----------


## BRADS

> I must be the drunk sheep


Fixed bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## madmaori

awesome fellas real bunch of good bastards!!

----------


## madmaori

> I can help showing you how to do it, 
> have lots of types of projectiles, just pay for what you use. I am near the Mission. Cheers, Gary


Thanks Gary that would be bloody awesome, want to flick me a pm and let me know what I will have to get then we can go from there?

----------


## madmaori

> Any help you want just sing out. I have shit loads of brass you can have, I travel in to the big smoke (Napier/Hastings) to work every day so can drop stuff off.


Thanks POME that would be appreciated ,I work in Napier live in Hastings so what would be easier for you boss?

----------


## madmaori

> Pack a good HB bastards on here


don't you wish that you could be 1 of us.....instead of a filthy inbred banjo playing viking

----------

